# CANE CORSO enthusiasts BEWARE !



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is so sad and just makes me sick to my stomach that the breeder knew all along and did nothing to help. Macko was a very beautiful dog. Bless them for doing everything they could for him.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG, that's heartbreaking. He was a gorgeous, gorgeous animal.... I only recently found out about this breed. They're definately WAY too much dog for me, but I sure love looking at them and how powerful and regal they are. Is there ANY recourse for Annie??? Has she even been able to find this thief ( I dare not call her a breeder )???


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

T&T, I am so sorry for your friend Annie. Her story is heartbreaking. Unfortunately, it is one frequently heard from puppy buyers of all breeds. It needs to be told so that prospective buyers are aware of how to research any given breeder - pretty website with lots of cute pictures or not...

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=32279 

and

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=22440

are both links to important information that is applicable to many breeds. 

Again, please extend my sympathies to Annie.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

He was a beautiful dog. That story made me cry...how can people do that...KNOWING the dog is sick and not offering any money back...jerks.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

So sad. No-one deserves to go through that, and the dogs sure don't. Sadly the buyer must beware, because there are too many people who are only out to get your money at any cost.

My heart goes out to this boys owners.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Horrible story but I am glad that Macko went to a home that cared about him so much as I am sure his 'breeder' wouldn't have cared where he went.

I feel so sorry for Macko's family.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

I didn't have the honor of meeting Sweet Macko ...
His human mom is now owned by 3 gorgeous GIANTS and she is busy winning awards at specialty shows in Canada & USA 
Her BIIIG babies just recently completed all health tests with excellent results YEY ! And she is expecting a first litter in two months ! 
I'm sure I won't be able to resist posting pics of the little mafiosos here 
Thank you for letting me share. 
I visit Macko on this link every now & then, and still cry every time.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

That is so sad


----------

